# Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

Hello All, I have a 2017 Cruze Diesel w/6 speed manual transmission. I had a check engine light come on and had my local dealer run a diagnostic test on it.

Diagnostics shows a faulty Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor that needs to be replaced. However, they are pricing the job at around $800. How hard would it be to change this out myself?

I found a thread on here explaining how to do this for a 2014 Cruze, but wondered if it would be the same process on mine. It also listed the part # needed for the 2014 model, but I wondered if that would still be the same # for my 2017. Does anyone know the part # for this?
Thanks in Advance!
Jon


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Can you live with the light illuminated? That could save you $800 to just leave it.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

If it is the differential pressure sensor - it is needed as input to computer to determine when to perform a regeneration. So "leaving it" might not be a good option....

You can sign up for an "alldata account" at www.alldatadiy.com to see the manual page for instructions. It is listed as difficulty "B" (moderate) and the "book time" to complete the task is listed as 1.2 hours. Looking over the instructions, it is definitely do-able as a DIY if you are moderately mechanical in nature....

I doubt it is the same part number as the 2014. You can look up the part number on line - I like to use www.trunkmonkeyparts.com

jeff


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

Totally, I definitely would if I could. The dealer is saying that it could eventually do damage to my engine if I leave it undone.


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Can you live with the light illuminated? That could save you $800 to just leave it.



Totally, I definitely would if I could. The dealer is saying that it could eventually do damage to my engine if I leave it undone.


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

oregon_rider said:


> If it is the differential pressure sensor - it is needed as input to computer to determine when to perform a regeneration. So "leaving it" might not be a good option....
> 
> You can sign up for an "alldata account" at www.alldatadiy.com to see the manual page for instructions. It is listed as difficulty "B" (moderate) and the "book time" to complete the task is listed as 1.2 hours. Looking over the instructions, it is definitely do-able as a DIY if you are moderately mechanical in nature....
> 
> ...



If the process is anything close to what I’ve found on here, regarding a 2014 model, I know I could. Just seems a little steep to me for the dealer to charge that much, but then again, they’re a dealer. 🤷🏻‍♂️

Thank you for sharing your assistance and info with me.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

It is helpful to see the book time is 1.2 hours - so maybe 1-2 hours labor is what you should see in estimate. If it isn't, I would check with another dealer...

jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

oregon_rider said:


> It is helpful to see the book time is 1.2 hours - so maybe 1-2 hours labor is what you should see in estimate. If it isn't, I would check with another dealer...
> 
> jeff


 I was able to find the sensor on gmpartsdirect.com...

2014-2019 GM Sensor 55599659 | GMPartsDirect.com

It is $44 retail. Hard to see this being a $800 repair.... But maybe they are throwing a few more parts at it...

jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jonetrav said:


> Totally, I definitely would if I could. The dealer is saying that it could eventually do damage to my engine if I leave it undone.


The very same dealership service department trying to sell you an $800 sensor replacement? 

"It will damage your engine if you don't get it fixed!"

Yes, indeed, very trustworthy people, those kind souls that work at a car dealership.


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

oregon_rider said:


> I was able to find the sensor on gmpartsdirect.com...
> 
> 2014-2019 GM Sensor 55599659 | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> ...



They wanted about $250 for the part.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Can you tell us what codes were set? (that led to the illuminated check engine light). Did they do a manual regeneration to try to clear the DPF?

I have some additive from europe that will clean the DPF - if you are interested send me a private message.

thanks,
jeff


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

oregon_rider said:


> I was able to find the sensor on gmpartsdirect.com...
> 
> 2014-2019 GM Sensor 55599659 | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> ...



Just pulled the link up, is that the same sensor? I’m needing a Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor.


----------



## jonetrav (12 mo ago)

oregon_rider said:


> Can you tell us what codes were set? (that led to the illuminated check engine light). Did they do a manual regeneration to try to clear the DPF?
> 
> I have some additive from europe that will clean the DPF - if you are interested send me a private message.
> 
> ...


The code that came up on from diagnostics is “P147B”. They just reset the indicator light on the dashboard to turn it off for now.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

jonetrav said:


> Totally, I definitely would if I could. The dealer is saying that it could eventually do damage to my engine if I leave it undone.


The PM sensor? No. It’s affect on engine operation is basicially 0.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Without a good measurement for DPF soot load percentage - regenerations won't happen properly. A clogged DPF (& exhaust system) isn't good. 

Me, I would get it fixed.

jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry if I confused the thread. I assumed the particulate matter sensor in question is the differential pressure sensor that reads pressure differential across the DPF


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

oregon_rider said:


> Without a good measurement for DPF soot load percentage - regenerations won't happen properly. A clogged DPF (& exhaust system) isn't good.
> 
> Me, I would get it fixed.
> 
> jeff


That is the differential pressure sensor.
Not to be confused with the particulate matter sensor.

nvm


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

FWIW I've had a PM sensor code on for about a year now and the worst thing is done is disable remote start, which sucks right now. I keep saying I should get around to it...


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

jonetrav said:


> Just pulled the link up, is that the same sensor? I’m needing a Diesel Particulate Matter Sensor.


 Is it this one....

Part number 55486495






55486495 - Genuine GM Sensor Assembly, Exhaust Particulate


GMPartsGiant.com offers the great deal for genuine GM parts, 55486495. Sensor Assembly, Exhaust Particulate for $137.21. All parts are backed by the GM's warranty.




www.gmpartsgiant.com





Jeff


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> FWIW I've had a PM sensor code on for about a year now and the worst thing is done is disable remote start, which sucks right now. I keep saying I should get around to it...


It also inhibits SCR errors.

Yep. The countdown will not happen as long as there is a DPF error (unless it already started).


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> It also inhibits SCR errors.
> 
> Yep. The countdown will not happen as long as there is a DPF error (unless it already started).


Lol really? I'll chalk that up as a win then!


----------

